# Batch programming - Silent Print Word DOC or PDF to specific printer



## alphabeta123 (Jan 14, 2010)

Hello,

I need to silent print either a Word Document (RTF or DOC) or a PDF to a printer I specify (not always the default printer) via a Windows/DOS Batch file.

I've gotten so far, and would appreciate your help!

*WORD DOC*
I tried this (which works):
winword D:\pp.doc /q /n /mFilePrintDefault /mFileExit

This prints to the default printer. I would like to choose the printer I want to print to in the command. I tried /mFilePrint("printer name") but that just did not even print.

Also, is it possible to hide Word from appearing - so that it is truly silent?

*PDF File*
I was able to do this (on a machine running Adobe Reader 8.0.0)
acrord32 /t D:\a.pdf "AR5LP3"
However, I am facing some issues - either Adobe opens and stays open (unable to silent print), or the PDF file itself stays open.

I read somewhere that this feature is available only on Reader version 5/6, and is not available from Version 7 onwards.
Is there a workaround?

Regards,
AlphaBeta


----------

